# LFTS 10-28-16



## Kevan (Sep 19, 2010)

Heading out for the first sit in Gladwin this morning. Perfect cool morning with zero wind. Good luck all!


----------



## pumpkinhead450 (Oct 30, 2014)

Vacation officially starts today! What a great looking morning.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Jackson county, Heading out 2 a spot been saving for this weekend. Be safe & shoot straight all!


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Getting ready to head out in Ottawa , good luck to all that are going out this morning


----------



## pumpkinhead450 (Oct 30, 2014)

What time you guys been getting on stand?


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

On my way to the farm in lenawee. Cheers to a great morning!


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

pumpkinhead450 said:


> What time you guys been getting on stand?


7 - 7:15


----------



## pumpkinhead450 (Oct 30, 2014)

Must be excited. Sitting in truck and it's 6am. Waiting to get off and get dressed. Only a 20 min walk to get in. Guess I'll sit a few more minutes


----------



## pumpkinhead450 (Oct 30, 2014)

Get out.stupid phone


----------



## flamety13 (Aug 2, 2005)

Getting ready manistee county I'll be passing tonight in 20 mph winds


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

pumpkinhead450 said:


> Get out.stupid phone


lol. If it's a bust you can do a sad one later.

Good Luck though! ... all yall.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm with kotz. Heading to my swamp in lenawee. 1st time this season that I have that feeling!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Sitting in the skinniest spot I have ever set. First time sitting in this swamp in Iosco county. Farthest shot is 15 yards. There was a big one walking these trails in Aug. we will wait and see. Good Luck all.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Good luck this morning. 
I'll try to be out there later today.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Slamming breakfast and going to hit the yard in Ingham. Last night I saw bucks making their rounds that have been nocturnal on camera. Was on the ground in guile suit and had a 21/2 wide 8 pt 15 yards from me checking out the "new shrub". That was awesome. Was hoping the big guy making scrapes 100yrds away would come my way. Maybe today. Good luck


----------



## goosebandit2 (Jan 7, 2013)

In my stand on the edge of a swamp in Saginaw co. Good luck everyone, I have a good feeling about this morning's hunt.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Keep the reports coming for those of us trapped at work


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Out in Kent Co. Good luck everyone. Let's see some bucks hit the ground.


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

In the swamp in Jackson co. 28 out . Good luck everyone .


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

pumpkinhead450 said:


> Must be excited. Waiting to get off and get dressed.



Hey we aren't here to judge.


----------



## pumpkinhead450 (Oct 30, 2014)

Saw another 8. Little bigger. Grunted ince


----------



## pumpkinhead450 (Oct 30, 2014)

Once


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

1 bb and 3 does. No horns yet


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Nothing yet in Van Buren. Beautiful morning.


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

3 long beards is the only action since it got light. Was hoping for a Thanksgiving dinner but they decided to be uncooperative much like the deer.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Only two buttons in washtenaw co so far. Hear turkey off in the distance. Hope some action picks up soon.


----------



## remcorebond (Jul 14, 2008)

Chocolate racked 8 showed up harassing does


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Bait piles just arrived, waiting for The Disruption.


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Seen 10 so far, 1 buck no idea how big, chasing a doe


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Quiet so far.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Squat here, 2 fawns
Anybody else getting some east wind once in a while? Or am I just cursed?


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

2 small bucks so far


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Namrock said:


> Squat here, 2 fawns
> Anybody else getting some east wind once in a while? Or am I just cursed?


The guy in the next cubicle passed some easterly wind


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

RMH said:


> Bait piles just arrived, waiting for The Disruption.


Can you please let me know your location so that I can call the DNR. That bait appears to be grossly over the bait limit. Also, it is not spread over the area as prescribed by the DNR. 

(P.S. I hope you aren't reading this when Mr. Big shows up!)

Enjoy. I sure wish I were out there.....


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Nothing in iosco


----------



## Michiganspike (Jul 10, 2009)

couple small bucks chasing does earlier this morning here in Tawas


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

9 does so far.


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

Just got busted by a buck coming in from behind me. I don't think he was a shooter, at least that what I keep telling myself.


----------



## Slim1213 (Jan 9, 2009)

4 bucks and about 6 does. Some chasing. One great buck. No good shot opportunities at him. Shiawassee county


----------



## jasburrito (Sep 18, 2007)

RMH said:


> Bait piles just arrived, waiting for The Disruption.


You hunting at a deer farm or some kind of zoo? Dude make a spear and jump on 1 of those.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

I can't eat or drink yet, I am pegged down by a small buck and a button fawn bedding 25 yards east. Dang this is tough out here. I need to get fortified.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Big doe down !!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

My buddy got a doe last night.......sorta.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Gotta love watching them fall from the stand. Nice shooting T!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> Big doe down !!



You musta been hungry........


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Fat chicks rule!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

QDMAMAN said:


> Big doe down !!


Congrats Tony!


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Congrats and the nice buck wdf and qdmaman that's a good looking doe you got there thanks for the deer porn guys stuck at work and have not been able to get in the woods yet this year because way to much goin on at work my time is coming soon Nov 6 7and 8 I will be out all day until then keep posting y'all are feeding my addiction


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats wdf & QDMAMAN


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Finally got a wall hanger in Washtenaw County


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Well done!!!


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Congrats to T, WDF and Jimbob!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

jimbobway said:


> Finally got a wall hanger in Washtenaw County


Great Buck!!! Congratulations to you


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Congrats jimbobway that sure is a Jim dandy


----------



## goosebandit2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Made a good double lung shot at 7:50 this morning. Ran 40 yards and piled up. My biggest bow buck so I couldn't be happier!


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Crazy morning , didn't have much going on so I got down at 10 and figured with the high wind I would go check cams . I jumped on the Ranger and went down the two track and grabbed cards as I went and stopped at the cabin blind to down load them , was all done and getting ready to head back up and a doe came running past the blind with 5 bucks in tow first one being my number 1 hitlist buck and no bow. so I waited tell they chased her back down into the cover and ripped up to the house grabbed gear and now I'm back in stand


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

goosebandit2 said:


> Made a good double lung shot at 7:50 this morning. Ran 40 yards and piled up. My biggest bow buck so I couldn't be happier!


Congratulations Goose.

I have yet to take a buck with my bow, but I'm confident this is the year.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

RMH said:


> I can't eat or drink yet, I am pegged down by a small buck and a button fawn bedding 25 yards east. Dang this is tough out here. I need to get fortified.



Pay no attention to what the elitists tell you...



.....when it comes to a mid-day hunt break, you can't beat the quality and value of a Black Pearl Morado.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

farmlegend said:


>


I could twist a helluva blunt with that


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> I could twist a helluva blunt with that


Would be a waste of a perfectly fine cigar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> I could twist a helluva blunt with that


. Lmfao


----------



## goosebandit2 (Jan 7, 2013)

I leave for alpena in two hours. Do you guys think it will be ok to let it hang in my garage until Monday afternoon with these warmer temperatures on Saturday?


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

goosebandit2 said:


> I leave for alpena in two hours. Do you guys think it will be ok to let it hang in my garage until Monday afternoon?


Supposed to be a high of 70° tomorrow in Southeast Michigan. I would at least skin it or if you have the time you could corner it and pack it in a cooler with ice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

d_rek said:


> Would be a waste of a perfectly fine cigar


I wouldn't call it a waste


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

goosebandit2 said:


> I leave for alpena in two hours. Do you guys think it will be ok to let it hang in my garage until Monday afternoon with these warmer temperatures on Saturday?


I wouldn't. Not saying it will go bad but why risk it?


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## rhood (Sep 4, 2013)

jimbobway said:


> Finally got a wall hanger in Washtenaw County


I'll say you did, great buck!!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Out of work in an hour, should be in the stand by 3.
I can't wait


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

jimbobway said:


> Finally got a wall hanger in Washtenaw County


Congrats!!! Why do you look so surprised??


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Bomba said:


> Congrats!!! Why do you look so surprised??


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Great deer jimbob


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

I shot him last evening and had no idea he was that big ,I usually choke in situations like that . Heart shot went about 50 yds. 11 point ,240lbs dressed .


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

Same ole same ole this morning,. Got set up about 45 minutes before shooting light only to have the neighbors walking in down our fence line at day light. Fairly slow, 2 yearlings, a 2.5 eight and 1 doe and 2 fawns. Hunted last night and this morning but sure expected better results.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

congrats jimbob and goose


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

jimbobway said:


> I shot him last evening and had no idea he was that big ,I usually choke in situations like that . Heart shot went about 50 yds. 11 point ,240lbs dressed .


Great buck!...Tell us the story...Did you find him this morning?....Show us another pic of his body...Not everyday we get to see a 240b dressed Michigan whitetail.


----------



## monkman (Aug 22, 2013)

Bomba said:


> Congrats!!! Why do you look so surprised??


He's just in shock mode...same here if I ever get one like that...lol.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Back out in Ottawa


----------



## Henschel98 (Jan 24, 2015)

Out in Ogemaw county! Man does it feel like a good evening. Had a 5 and a half hour drive to make it down here from the UP! Hope to stick something. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

Back out in ottawa co. Good luck guys!


----------



## mc3abe (Oct 16, 2015)

Haven't seen anything today in Roscommon County. Wind is picking up


----------



## Honey Badger (May 10, 2013)

Been on stand here in Oakland county since 3:00. Nothing yet but fresh scrapes and rubs everywhere. Game on.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Back out in washtenaw. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Six does so far.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Had a little guy chase a doe in front of my truck as I neared my parking spot about an hour ago. A few turkeys since getting in the tree.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Out for a rare Friday afternoon hunt.


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

Back at it in washtenaw county and his evening!


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

Something's got this button buck spooked.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

2 doe just came by.I'm looking for a buck named Ralph


----------



## Jack77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Was out last weekend. Nothing but a forky passing through. Back at it again just south of Armada. Happy to see all that have connected today. Good luck to all. 

>>---->


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Just a doe and fawn this morning in Kent Co. In my climber now in Mecosta. Have had a doe with twins filter by. Camping for the weekend with a friend. Looks like better camping weather than hunting but there is a lot of fresh buck sign.


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice shooting "T"..

Bucky


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

2.5 yr old 8 pt cruises by. Need another year.


----------



## jonnyb (Oct 29, 2013)

Nothing but wind in Newaygo...


----------



## captainpaddlebone (Sep 1, 2016)

You guys are killing me, having a few cold ones, loading the truck to head up in the a.m. I will be in the stand tomorrow afternoon and for all of next week. good luck everyone.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

jimbobway said:


> Finally got a wall hanger in Washtenaw County


Way to go jimbobway! Good to see you, it's been too long!


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Few does , slow so far


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

They were really moving after it was too dark to shoot and I had my arrow in my quiver. Heard some grunting too. Dang!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Saw the little buck again tonight, I have not seen a mature buck yet but I have seen deer almost every sit so that so I am very happy and blessed and content, tonight was amazing, the colors, fresh crisp air, it's to bad Fall is such a short season, so sad when it's over when we return from the UP


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Ended up seeing 2 bucks, both pushing does around. Watched 2.5 year old wide 6 make 2 scrapes in the midst of it. Fun to see.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Ended up seeing 2 bucks and a few does , the one I'm after ended up being in the next feild over under the stand I was in this morning . Go figure , at least my father got to watch him for a while . We will try again in the morning


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Nothing again. Been extremely slow. Not sure what to think, corn still up, hunting pressure??? I know all it takes is a few seconds to change a season, so I'll keep after it.


----------



## ScrubBuck (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice buck jimbob


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

jimbobway said:


> Shot him last night , called a buddy and tracked him this morning . On a state road scale he was 260 lbs at home my scale said 260 lbs dressed .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This my friend Jimbob, should be Outdoor Life picture of the year!...


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Wandering arrows said:


> Ended up seeing 2 bucks and a few does , the one I'm after ended up being in the next feild over under the stand I was in this morning . Go figure , at least my father got to watch him for a while . We will try again in the morning
> View attachment 231605



Serious looking neck on that buck.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice night in Livingston but didn't see anything moving...wind blew pretty good all afternoon too.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice buck jimbobway.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Wandering arrows said:


> Crazy morning , didn't have much going on so I got down at 10 and figured with the high wind I would go check cams . I jumped on the Ranger and went down the two track and grabbed cards as I went and stopped at the cabin blind to down load them , was all done and getting ready to head back up and a doe came running past the blind with 5 bucks in tow first one being my number 1 hitlist buck and no bow. so I waited tell they chased her back down into the cover and ripped up to the house grabbed gear and now I'm back in stand
> View attachment 231547
> View attachment 231542
> View attachment 231547


5???????


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

All day sit, am was lousy, evening was better. 2 bucks working a couple does. 1 trailing & 1 full on hauling @$$ after a her. Neither 1 a shooter. Looooong daaaaaay. Can't wait 2 do it again!


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

sniper said:


> This my friend Jimbob, should be Outdoor Life picture of the year!...


You should always Spoon your buck after shooting. Sorry, couldn't resist, lol! Great buck, congrats!


----------

